# Preservative in anhydrous scrubs?



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok... so I will preface by saying I've poked through other threads on the topic and that this is my first foray into anything other than soaps... total scrub newb here!

Do you personally use a preservative in anhydrous scrubs?  

On one hand, an anhydrous scrub on it's own does not need a preservative as there is nothing to contaminate.  

On the other hand, as soon as water is introduced into the container, which it will no doubt be, there is a medium that can be contaminated.

Thoughts/experiences either way?  What preservative do you use and at what percentage?  These are scrubs that will be used personally as well as given away to friends/family (and eventually sold after testing phase).

Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 19, 2016)

I use Liquid Germall Plus in my scrubs and shave soaps which are a croap type soap. I also use it in my cream soap that I have had mold issues with but not since using germall. It is not really proven to work at as high a ph as liquid and cream soaps would be but it works for me


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 19, 2016)

I use Phenonip at 1%. This is what SwiftMonkey uses, and I like to take my cues from her. 

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2013/01/facial-scrubs-emulsified-scrubs.html

ETA: this is her write up on Phenonip. Note that is inactivated by some emulsifiers.... http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/10/preservatives-phenonip.html


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 19, 2016)

If its *just* for me, and a small amount that Im testing - I dont use any in my sugar and oils / butters scrub. But if its a larger jar or something I give to a friend it gets phenonip and ROE in the oils.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 19, 2016)

In doing a bit more research...

Has anyone used Optiphen?


----------



## traderbren (Jan 19, 2016)

I use Optiphen in my lotions and face cream.


----------



## Stacy (Jan 19, 2016)

Same here, Optiphen in Lotions and creams, Liquid Germall Plus in scrubs even though they don't contain water for the very reason you stated.


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 19, 2016)

Stacy said:


> Same here, Optiphen in Lotions and creams, Liquid Germall Plus in scrubs even though they don't contain water for the very reason you stated.



Is there a reason you don't use Optiphen in your scrubs?  

I'm trying to wrap my head around all the options along with understanding new concepts like adding emulsifiers for body products.  Soap is so simple, comparatively!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Stacy (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes there is a huge learning curve, and a lot of trial and error.

The choice of Optiphen Plus (I should have mentioned I use plus because I believe it's an entirely different product than Optiphen) was on I made early and mostly just personal preference. With a leave on product I wanted to use something that was paraben free. Having learned more about it since, I don't know if that as important to me, but it has always worked well for me so I stuck with it.

I've read about people having issues with emulsification using Optiphen Plus, but I've been lucky so far and never had an issue.

Just in case you haven't run across it yet, here a really good index of reading material from SwiftCraftMonkey.
http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/p/preservatives.html


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Jan 21, 2016)

Stacy said:


> Just in case you haven't run across it yet, here a really good index of reading material from SwiftCraftMonkey.
> http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.ca/p/preservatives.html



Thanks everyone.  And yes, SwiftCraftyMonkey has a wealth of information!


----------

